# My laptop has lost its wireless connection settings!



## top girl (May 21, 2009)

My laptop appears to be not picking up my wireless router at all. This router is working absolutely fine as a wired connection on my main pc. All of a sudden it seems to not find any settings to it in laptop - have been on network connections and there is nothing there - even when my router is switched on and workign perfectly fine on my other pc.
Can anywone please tell me if there is a function key to do this - it is a hp530.
Thanks


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey top_girl,

Here is a link to a pdf about the wireless connection of your laptop model:

http://bizsupport1.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c00881946/c00881946.pdf

Also, 

Can you pick up any other wireless networks other than yours? 

Usually, under Control Panel\Network and Internet\Network Connections you would see the wireless connection if your wireless Network card is in fact installed. 

Is it just the Wireless connection you do not see in the "Network Connection's" window or can you just see the Local Area Connection Icon?

Have you had a virus lately?

Was there a surge in your area that could have effected your computer? 

JeKyL


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Make sure that the wireless switch is turned on

Verify that all network drivers are installed.
To open device manager: start > run > devmgmt.msc

If there are any *!*,*?*, or *X*
in the list then you need to reinstall the drivers or enable the device.


----------

